# Why I love New York...



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I bought an older Smith & Wesson Model 10 last month. I sent the paperwork in for the amendment to my license (NY requires all handguns to be listed on the license) on March 2. Today is April 3, a month and a day later, so I decided to give a call to the county office to see what the holdup was.

When I called, the woman who answered the phone had all the cheer and charm our county workers are known for. I gave her my name. I gave her my address. I confirmed my name and address. Then the surly tone of her voice was replaced with one of surprise when she told me, "That was mailed out on March 24." 

So I asked, "Ok. So what do I have to do now?" And she replied, still in a surprised tone, "That was almost 2 weeks ago!" To which I again asked, "So what do I have to do now?" She must have regained her composure because she responded in the familiar surly voice, "Wait a week and call back." End of call.

So now, its a month later, there is an empty space in my pocket where my cash used to be, there's no handgun to replace the cash I laid out, God only knows who the Post Office gave an updated copy of my Handgun License to (which has my name, address, and a list of my handguns), and the lazy sacks of *[email protected]& at the county office would rather sit on their asses for a week than print out new paper work for me. :smt076

I'm going to be over there to pay them a visit in person on Tuesday. I hope I settle down a bit before then.... :buttkick:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Wait another week? Even the Post Office would admit that it is probably lost after 2 weeks.

:watching:


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Been there buddy. I sent in my app for my NH permit and didnt hear back for a month. Called and they said they were running behind, give them a few weeks. Called again and they said give them one more week. Called a week later and spent 15 minutes on the phone, was told they didnt have my permit and never received my app. Two months down the drain. So I mailed in a second one and it took them two months to reject me based on age, and that's NH. Whatre you gonna do :smt102


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

That is my worst nightmare...loosig the paperwork.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Kev, If you,re gonna stay in new york, find a new county. 3 days. 3 days and i have my purchase slip, they print up the new permit while i am there and hand it to me, AND are friendly, informed, and ask questions if they (ok she) don't know anything.

Sorry for your problems dude. Columbia county is gun friendly, and that whole "where can i buy" thing? that i can solve o. move north and east.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

What a pill! I think you've filled your bad luck quota for the month. Time for things to start moving along...


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

niadhf said:


> Kev, If you,re gonna stay in new york, find a new county. 3 days. 3 days and i have my purchase slip, they print up the new permit while i am there and hand it to me, AND are friendly, informed, and ask questions if they (ok she) don't know anything.
> 
> Sorry for your problems dude. Columbia county is gun friendly, and that whole "where can i buy" thing? that i can solve o. move north and east.


If it weren't for family and friends, I'd be out of here already. Florida is looking very appealing though. :smt023


----------



## firewokey (Feb 18, 2008)

I live in cayuga county and they add new gun to my permit in about 2min. But it costs 3 dollars tho.


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

ahh NY NY I remember,thanks for refreshing my memory why I left and moved down south!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I usually take it in to the pistol permit office myself. Wrapped up in a half hour or so.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

*** Update ***

I waited the requested time and went back. After I explained my situation again, the lady said I had to wait two weeks after they send it out before they could do anything. I explained to her that it has been well over 2 weeks since they said they sent the paperwork out. I was then told that she would resubmit the paperwork to the judge, but he only does handgun permits on Fridays and she didn't know if he would be signing any this week because of the Easter weekend. So it looks like I have another 2 week wait ahead of me. tumbleweed

So this will wind up being a 2 month wait for a $175 piece of crap project gun!!! I'd be more pissed off, but as far as I can tell, there isn't anything to do besides sit and wait. And this is in a Republican county, with a Republican County Executive, a Republican Sheriff, and a Republican County Clerk overseeing this mess. :smt076


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It took me at least 5 minutes shooting the breeze before my friend would let me leave with my last new gun.

You need to get rid of the Bloombergs, Schumers etc in that part of the world and return to freedom based lifestyles.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

kev74 said:


> And this is in a Republican county, with a Republican County Executive, a Republican Sheriff, and a Republican County Clerk overseeing this mess. :smt076


Did the "Republican County Executive, a Republican Sheriff, and a Republican County Clerk" make the laws...?


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

" And this is in a Republican county, with a Republican County Executive, a Republican Sheriff, and a Republican County Clerk overseeing this mess"

Remember it's still New York, I really feel for you.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TOF said:


> It took me at least 5 minutes shooting the breeze before my friend would let me leave with my last new gun.
> 
> You need to get rid of the Bloombergs, Schumers etc in that part of the world and return to freedom based lifestyles.


Crap!..What's the hold up!! :anim_lol: 
+1 of replacement of poolititions :smt083


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Took me about 10 minutes to pick up my gun and that was only because the guy behind the counter was either new or not the brightest bulb and owner had to show him how to do an FFL transfer. I feel for you. Stories like this make me so glad I don't live in the North East any more.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

js said:


> Did the "Republican County Executive, a Republican Sheriff, and a Republican County Clerk" make the laws...?


They don't make the laws, but they have final say over how the laws are implemented.

Our Republican County executive has made it clear that he's not very pro-gun and has tremendous influence over the other county departments by setting their budgets.

Our Republican Sheriff is also not gun friendly. His department does the background investigations for new permits. The wait for a handgun permit has grown to over 6 months under his tenure even though his department has switched to electronic fingerprints, which cuts the time to do background checks from several weeks to several minutes.

Our Republican County Clerk oversees the Pistol Permit office. These are the people who are holding paperwork for several weeks before they pass it on to the Sheriff or judge.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Incompetance and stupidity know no party lines or boundaries. Besides a lot of people wrap themselves in false labels to get elected. "R" used to be synonomous with conservative but clearly that can't be assumed any more. Sorry to hear about your troubles Kev. That is a bad deal and I'd be angry and frustrated too.

I am thankful I don't have to do any of that extra permitting or declaration crap to buy or carry in Oregon. Backround check at time of purchase of course but that's the end of it. I agree the attitude of your county sheriff may have a lot to do with it. Our state populace has a ton of far left issues and burdens to contend with but thankful this isn't one of them. Yet! Main reason is we have a sheriff with his head screwed on straight. Hope it gets worked out for ya man.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Todd said:


> Took me about 10 minutes to pick up my gun...


Took me 10 days.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I finally got my paperwork and picked up the gun...61 days after I paid for it.


----------



## sgtcasey (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm glad you were able to finally get your new gun.

I feel lucky now... I walked into the store and 30 minutes later walked out with mine. 

Dave


----------

